# door dwell



## Liliute

bonjour,
qqnn auraient une proposition comment traduire door dwell? 
phrase: i assure you that  <door dwell> postdates the double expresso.
Merci bcp!


----------



## wildan1

?? 
is it possibly _door-well?_
clueless here


----------



## Kaioxygen

cette phrase n'a pas de sens


----------



## pyan

"[Elevator passengers] suffer forms of time distortion that seem peculiarly attached to the elevator-riding experience. '*Door dwell*,' for example, refers to the time it takes the elevator doors to close once you've boarded. '*Door dwell*' typically lasts two to four seconds."


Source

Door-dwell is a term which emphasises the frantic pace of modern life for many people. It refers to the phenomenon that even this loss of a few seconds is irritating, stressful.


----------



## zonbette

(j'ai hâte de connaître la solution, en attendant je trouve à cette phrase un charme surréaliste ...)


----------



## wildan1

pyan said:


> Door-dwell is a term which emphasises the frantic pace of modern life for many people. It refers that even this loss of a few seconds is irritating, stressful.


 
Thanks--it (unfortunately) makes perfect sense now...

et la traduction en français ?


----------



## zonbette

et l'expresso? -


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pyan said:


> "[Elevator passengers] suffer forms of time distortion that seem peculiarly attached to the elevator-riding experience. '*Door dwell*,' for example, refers to the time it takes the elevator doors to close once you've boarded. '*Door dwell*' typically lasts two to four seconds."
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Door-dwell is a term which emphasises the frantic pace of modern life for many people. It refers to the phenomenon that even this loss of a few seconds is irritating, stressful.



Ooh yes. The elevator is taking you downstairs from the bar level. Hence the expresso 

(I know, it's time to go back home...)


----------



## Joke2

We definitely *learn* things here!


----------



## Liliute

To pyan
This is it!... any ideas how could it be translated in french??
ascenseurophobie?? 
where from comes the second explanation?


----------



## zonbette

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ooh yes. The elevator is taking you downstairs from the bar level. Hence the expresso
> 
> (I know, it's time to go back home...)


 
No, I can't go home without having the translation.


----------



## zonbette

Liliute said:


> To pyan
> This is it!... any ideas how could it be translated in french??
> ascenseurophobie??
> where from comes the second explanation?


??? cela tombe bien je souffre horriblement de "claustrophobie" dans les ascenseurs, mais si en plus, je prends un expresso, je ne réponds plus de rien. Ce door-dwell est ce qu'il y a de plus terrible pour moi (là je suis sérieuse)


----------



## RuK

je t'assure, l'angoisse de l'attente de la fermeture de l'ascenseur est venu après la mode du double espresso..

je crains que ce soit intraduisible. si je comprends bien la phrase, elle dit que la PHRASE  ou le concepte "door dwell" est arrivé aux EU après l'engouement pour le fooding et le double espresso (que je placerais à peu près dans les années 80)


----------



## Liliute

Je comprends très bien ce qu'ils veulent dire, le problème c'est de trouver le TERME en français qui pourrait le remplacer... 
Je voudrais qm savoir d'où vient la deuxième explication de PYAN...


----------



## zonbette

May be Liliute could give us the context ? (movie dialogue, or debate between psychiatrists and bar tenders ....)


----------



## RuK

"la phrase américaine qui dénote une rage spécifique à l'attente de l'ascenseur a été inventée après l'engouement général pour le café italien" - pfff....


----------



## zonbette

Liliute said:


> Je comprends très bien ce qu'ils veulent dire, le problème c'est de trouver le TERME en français qui pourrait le remplacer...
> Je voudrais qm savoir d'où vient la deuxième explication de PYAN...


 
à mon avis, il ne peut y avoir qu'une périphrase comme "le laps de temps entre la fermeture des portes et le départ de l'ascenseur"


----------



## nils.pra

Désolé je ne pense pas pouvoir proposer mieux que Ruk.
Pyan pourrait bien l'avoir formulé lui même à partir de ses connaissances du concept (très spécifique et récent).
Permettez moi de citer également :


> they start to jitter inside elevators if the doors take more than four seconds to close. (Elevator engineers even have a term for how long it takes—_door dwell_—before people start jamming their fingers on the door close button, which is usually a placebo, a function already disabled by litigation-conscious building managers.)


source


----------



## alain larochelle

Fun fun fun
Adaptation: La fermeture des portes de l'ascenceur s'éternise et diffère in(dé)finiment l'ingestion de mon précieux expresso...

-With much more context we could dwell on rendering the anxiety and impatience of the character.
EDIT: -many posts while i was writing, i got it all wrong -so... i should almost delete... but:

Que la fermeture des portes des ascenceurs s'éternise est assurément survenu après l'introduction du double expresso.(en Amérique)


----------



## Liliute

texte parle de la caféine... je dirais même qu'il le valorise. Il dit que les gens ne pourrait pas vivre sans la caféine. blah blah blah. et dans le paragraphe en question il dit que la rage au volant existait avant l'invention de la tasse d'un demi litre de café. ainsi que 'door dwell' - est venu après l'invention du expresso.


----------



## zonbette

dernière tentative. Est-ce que tout cela est dit sur le mode humoristique?


----------



## Liliute

ironique - oui. Peut-être je dois renoncer à la recherche d'une solution en français...


----------



## zonbette

c'est pour un spot publicitaire?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Liliute said:


> texte parle de la caféine... je dirais même qu'il le valorise. Il dit que les gens ne pourrait pas vivre sans la caféine. blah blah blah. et dans le paragraphe en question il dit que la rage au volant existait avant l'invention de la tasse d'un demi litre de café. ainsi que 'door dwell' - est venu après l'invention du expresso.



Alors : _L'éternité angoissante que mettent les portes de l'ascenseur à se refermer_ ?

Effectivement, je ne ressens pas le "door dwell" de la même façon en allant à et en revenant de la machine à café...


----------



## zonbette

Liliute said:


> ironique - oui. Peut-être je dois renoncer à la recherche d'une solution en français...


 
ah, c'est pour cela aussi que c'est si compliqué à traduire


----------



## zonbette

.... cette impatience à voir les portes se refermer ???


----------



## Liliute

voulez vous que je vous complique encore plus la tâche 
alors la phrase de base toute entière est:
I assure you that 'door-dwell' (that eternity required for an eleveator door to close, regardless of how many times you jab the button) postdates the double expresso. 
J'ai un peu triché...j em'excuse... mais je voulais tellement trouver l'expression...


----------



## Kelly B

To an anglophone this makes a silly sort of sense : le delai ascensco-porto-fermeturiel

Does it work to a francophone, too, or is it just inane? (I suppose the other anglophones might think it inane too...)


----------



## nils.pra

Je dirais même 





> *le syndrome du *delai ascensco-porto-fermeturielle


^_^


----------



## zonbette

Kelly B said:


> To an anglophone this makes a silly sort of sense : la delai ascensco-porto-fermeturielle
> 
> Does it work to a francophone, too, or is it just inane? (I suppose the other anglophones might think it inane too...)


 
J'adore (et comme cela je retrouve mon impression de surréalisme du début)


----------



## wildan1

en fait dans mon cas c'est surtout l'angoisse que quelqu'un d'autre arrive avant que les portes ne se referment, ce qui fait encore durer le plaisir !


----------



## Liliute

bon alors,
je renonce ??  
merci a tt le monde pour votre aide!!


----------

